# shellausgabe umleiten/serverlast



## dobermant (11. April 2003)

nabend liebe gemeinde...

folgendes problem.
ick habe den auftrag für einen kunden die serverauslastung zu protokollieren. ick muss dazu sagen, dass ick nicht sonderlich fit in sachen linux bin.

meine idee war in kurzen abständen ein üblichen linuxbefehl wie 
PS oder TOP aufzurufen und die ausgabe in eine datei weiterleiten.
diese datei wuerde ick dann mit php oder perl auswerten und kann sie so für weitere statistische zwecke nutzen(datenbank o.ä.)

gibt es neben TOP oder PS noch bessere möglichkeiten, die mir die systemauslastung ausgeben ?

mein erstes hinderniss ist dass ick ja regelmässige werte im abstand von 1 oder 2 sekunden brauche. dazu muesste ick das programm alle 2 sekunden aufrufen. was nimmt man dafür ? die crontab oder watch.

wie bekomme ick die ausgabe in ein halbwegs lesbares format ???

folgendes habe ick probiert.


```
watch ps aux > ausgabe.txt
```

leider ist in dem falle die datei ausgabe.txt kaum lesbar.
auch erhalte ick so kein richtiges LOG..koennte man die ausgabe
noch innerhalb der shell abfangen und die wichtigen werte erst filtern und dann in die datei schreiben ? wenn ja wie ?

bin auch über andere ideen zu diesem thema dankbar.

hoffe verständlich gewesen zu sein, wenn nicht dann sorry...

gruss und thx

dober


----------



## Christian Fein (11. April 2003)

hallo dober,
schau dir mal dieses Projekt an:
http://awstats.sourceforge.net/

ist opensource und dürfte genau das leisten was du dir wünscht.


----------



## dobermant (11. April 2003)

fix holy 

ick schaus mir an, besten dank und wuff


----------



## dobermant (11. April 2003)

hmmm sorry, aber nicht ganz das was ick möchte...

es geht mir tatsächlich um die aktuelle cpu und speicherauslastung.

das hier scheint mehr nen statistiksystem für webserverzugriffe zu sein. kurzgesagt möchte ick.

die ausgabe von PS aux filtern, so dass ick nur noch die werte für cpu , memory und benutzer habe. diese dann umlenken und alle 2 sekunden in einem textfile speichern..

am besten noch mit akteullen timestamp..

so besser ??

besten dank und gruesse vom dober


----------



## Christian Fein (11. April 2003)

Achso ...
sorry, habe dich dann falsch vestanden.

aber versuchs mal mit 
http://freshmeat.net/ <- 
dort findest du eigentlich recht fix passende Applikationen.


----------



## dobermant (11. April 2003)

alles klar amigo...

thx und scheenes weekend

wuff dober out


----------

